

TechStars company seeks cofounder - saroka

A young start-up recently inducted into Techstars is looking for an entrepreneurial hacker to join our team as fourth founder.  We have a lot of mentors who have founded dozens of successful start-ups, and they'll be spending hours with us each day. This is a great opportunity with a steep learning curve. You must be an absolute maniac to keep up - extremely smart and creative, and able to build cool things fast.<p>A lot of the code is in Java, compiled with GWT, and some is in Actionscript and Erlang. We would love to attract any entrepreneurial hackers, particularly compiler nerds and NLP enthusiasts.  Please e-mail us: movalabs@gmail.com.  You must be located in Boston.
======
synnik
Just a thought...

If you are looking for a co-founder, you want someone passionate about your
idea and vision, not just code.

So it would help if you told us what your startup's idea is.

Be wary of code maniacs who don't care what the product is.

~~~
TJensen
I wish I could vote this up more for _Be wary of code maniacs who don't care
what the product is._ That is true, regardless of the size of the company.
I've seen those "code maniacs" drive a company into the ground because the
technology was more important that the product.

------
saroka
We are trying to keep our identity a secret because of a hard launch scheduled
for the end of the summer. Our website helps people learn foreign languages
with the help of captioned videos. We provide tools to help our users
understand content, like one-click dictionary look-up, grammar notes, and
flashcards.

